# Skid Plate



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

I had a look under the new Tig while getting an oil change. There seems like plenty of room to engineer something simple to protect it. I was somewhat surprised how accessible everything was.
Also noticed the oil drain plug gets replaced each time and its Nylon. I took plenty of photos of it but dont have a url to host them.


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

opticalmike said:


>


that didnt work, sorry


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Skidplates, me wants*

Any options yet? anything in the works?


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Subscribing to see if anyone finds one. I lowered it awhile ago, and my paranoid wife who has skid plates on all of her TDI's we've lowered, is freaking out over the plastic oil pan.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*I got a skid plate*

there are three companies in the world that make Tiguan skip plates, two in Russia, and one in Romania. I bought the Aluminum Rival for about $400 including shipping to US.

Company WEB Site Part Number
Rival	Skid Plate http://www.xn--80acc9bdbnn6j.xn--p1ai/ 333.5120.1
Sheriff Skid Plate	https://www.karter.ru/en/catalog2/ 26.3333
Black Skid Plate	Skid Plate	www.skid-plate.com 27.201


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Since the Tig shares the MQB platform with the Golf MK7 and same EA888G3 engine, it's possible the various global market OEM aero and skid trays that fit the Golf will also be direct bolt-ons for the Tig. The Golf Alltrack comes standard with a very thick reinforced plastic full skid tray, while the 2WD Golf comes with a very short aero tray that only covers the front half of the engine bay. Long versions exist for the thin aero tray as well. I got one for my GSW.

They can usually be had for under $100 USD shipped.

Just a possibility of the direct compatibility, not sure unless there are ETKA parts diagrams for the MQB Tig available online.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

LarsTomasson said:


> there are three companies in the world that make Tiguan skip plates, two in Russia, and one in Romania. I bought the Aluminum Rival for about $400 including shipping to US.
> 
> Company WEB Site Part Number
> Rival	Skid Plate http://www.xn--80acc9bdbnn6j.xn--p1ai/ 333.5120.1
> ...


Nice finds. I wish there were some US, or at least North America sources but I think I'll go with one of these.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Skid plates are not plastic.*

The OEM plastic pans under the Alltrack and the Tiguan are not skid plates. They are called splash pans. They keep water and dirt from splashing up on the engine, and are primarily there to improve the car aerodynamics. A skid plate will take the weight of the car if it high centers on a rock or a berm, and allows the car to skid over the obstacle. A skid plate protects your car when you are off paved roads. The best skid plates are steel, as steel is harder than aluminum, and is more slippery over a rock or berm. In all cases the thicker the better.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

We need to start contacting www.evolutionimport.com and www.dieselgeek.com to make skid plates for us. both in the North America. I've had both with good experiences over the years.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> The OEM plastic pans under the Alltrack and the Tiguan are not skid plates. They are called splash pans. They keep water and dirt from splashing up on the engine, and are primarily there to improve the car aerodynamics. A skid plate will take the weight of the car if it high centers on a rock or a berm, and allows the car to skid over the obstacle. A skid plate protects your car when you are off paved roads. The best skid plates are steel, as steel is harder than aluminum, and is more slippery over a rock or berm. In all cases the thicker the better.


There are two different OEM plastic pans. One is very thin and weighs about five pounds. It is considered an aero tray because of they way it streamlines the airflow underneath the car. The second one is very thick and internally reinforced, and also requires supplemental mounting hardware compared to the aero tray. This is the part that comes on the NAR Alltrack. The same part number is available as an option on 2wd Golfs in the UK/EU market as part of a "rough road" package.

This is the beefier OEM skid tray:










Do you think a thin aluminum skid tray is going to be as stout as that?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

There are several variations to the under-body protective panels that are under the engine/drivetrain installed on the Tiguan. The US market ones only get the short noise guard and the short center underbody panel. The ROW market ones get this far longer engine noise guard, an extension which covers the front control arm bushings and steering gear, and a further long extension which covers even farther back. Optionally, the long engine noise guard is replaced by the heavy plastic skid plate and its associated mounting brackets.

I found the P/N for the heavier skid plate(5QF 825 901 A), but there are two brackets that support it at the front that I cannot find part numbers for. Also, I don't know where one could order it and have it shipped to the US. 

Anyone that could help with some more part numbers and possible ordering locations that ship to the US would be greatly appreciated! Lets get those bellies covered!!!


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> There are several variations to the under-body protective panels that are under the engine/drivetrain installed on the Tiguan. The US market ones only get the short noise guard and the short center underbody panel. The ROW market ones get this far longer engine noise guard, an extension which covers the front control arm bushings and steering gear, and a further long extension which covers even farther back. Optionally, the long engine noise guard is replaced by the heavy plastic skid plate and its associated mounting brackets.
> 
> I found the P/N for the heavier skid plate(5QF 825 901 A), but there are two brackets that support it at the front that I cannot find part numbers for. Also, I don't know where one could order it and have it shipped to the US.
> 
> Anyone that could help with some more part numbers and possible ordering locations that ship to the US would be greatly appreciated! Lets get those bellies covered!!!


I will try to source P/Ns for those parts based on the MQB Golf and see if they're the same for the MWB Tig. So far it appears (not 100% definite) that the engine aero tray and the long version exhaust tunnel cover are the same as for the MQB Golf, based on those graphics which I am guessing came from the downloadable shop manual PDF files that you can get through erwin.vw.com? I did not know about the piece that covers the control arm bushings and steering gear, I'll have to investigate that. Also for the MQB Golf is a rear exhaust tunnel cover, which covers the exhaust on the left side, behind the left rear seat, and also there is a rear axle cover. All of these are available for ROW models but not for the US.

I've added the full engine aero tray, the long front exhaust tunnel cover and the rear exhaust tunnel cover to my MQB Golf.

e-acca.com is a Lithuania-based major OEM parts distributor whose prices including international shipping usually come out far lower than most OEM suppliers in the US. I've gotten all of my OEM parts from them.

These are the P/Ns for the parts that fit the Golf. Note that these are MQB platform parts that also fit the Audi S3/A3 and some other MQB vehicles from Skoda, Seat and Audi, as well as some non-MQB vehicles such as the Passat, so chances are reasonable that some will work for the MQB Tig.

Front aero skid tray: 5Q0 825 902C
Retaining bracket for skid tray, L:5Q0 825 921
Retaining bracket for skid tray, R:5Q0 825 922

Long exhaust tunnel cover (front): 5Q0 825 229 C

Exhaust tunnel cover (rear): 5Q0 825 206 C (K)

All this info was referenced from this page on golfmk7.com: https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8532


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> There are several variations to the under-body protective panels that are under the engine/drivetrain installed on the Tiguan. The US market ones only get the short noise guard and the short center underbody panel. The ROW market ones get this far longer engine noise guard, an extension which covers the front control arm bushings and steering gear, and a further long extension which covers even farther back. Optionally, the long engine noise guard is replaced by the heavy plastic skid plate and its associated mounting brackets.
> 
> I found the P/N for the heavier skid plate(5QF 825 901 A), but there are two brackets that support it at the front that I cannot find part numbers for. Also, I don't know where one could order it and have it shipped to the US.
> 
> Anyone that could help with some more part numbers and possible ordering locations that ship to the US would be greatly appreciated! Lets get those bellies covered!!!


After some research, it looks like the front skid tray is slightly different for the Tig and uses a different part # (item 6 below), but the two support brackets are the same part # (item 9 below) as for the Golf, which I referenced in the post before this one. Exhaust tunnel cover is also a different part # (item 20). All here (2017 EU Tig = 2018 US Tig):

https://nemigaparts.com/cat_spares/etka/volkswagen/tig/884/825000/


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Brilliant! Thank you for cross referencing those part numbers! Also yes, my snippets were from the OE service manuals from erWin. I wish they had a manual-only free option, since they are just PDFs, but hey, $35 for complete oe service manual set isn't too bad.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> Brilliant! Thank you for cross referencing those part numbers! Also yes, my snippets were from the OE service manuals from erWin. I wish they had a manual-only free option, since they are just PDFs, but hey, $35 for complete oe service manual set isn't too bad.


It's an awesome deal, I downloaded the complete set for my Golf. Already paid for themselves...


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

southpawboston said:


> After some research, it looks like the front skid tray is slightly different for the Tig and uses a different part # (item 6 below), but the two support brackets are the same part # (item 9 below) as for the Golf, which I referenced in the post before this one. Exhaust tunnel cover is also a different part # (item 20). All here (2017 EU Tig = 2018 US Tig):
> 
> https://nemigaparts.com/cat_spares/etka/volkswagen/tig/884/825000/



The mounting brackets (#9) is what I ordered and are using with my rival aluminum skid plate. I found that they are ~0.75" too short for the Tiguan. I used 0.75" spacers from home depot to get it to work. I think that those part numbers (5Q0.825.921
and 5Q0.825.922.A) are for the Golf not the Tiguan.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Plastic skid plate*

While that plastic pan looks pretty strong, there is no way it is as durable as a 4mm aluminum pan with strengthening ribs or the 2mm steel pans with ribs. I think a reasonable test is put a floor jack under the center of it and see if you can jack up the car.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> The mounting brackets (#9) is what I ordered and are using with my rival aluminum skid plate. I found that they are ~0.75" too short for the Tiguan. I used 0.75" spacers from home depot to get it to work. I think that those part numbers (5Q0.825.921
> and 5Q0.825.922.A) are for the Golf not the Tiguan.


Those bracket part #s are listed by ETKA as working on the 2017 EU Tig which is the new MGP Tig. Just because the part # begins with 5Q0 which is the MQB Golf origin, VW often uses part #s that originate from an older model or different model. Tons of the OEM Golf parts originate from other platforms like the B6 Passat. I would suspect that your 0.75" fit discrepency is more likely due to using an aftermarket skid tray.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

LarsTomasson said:


> While that plastic pan looks pretty strong, there is no way it is as durable as a 4mm aluminum pan with strengthening ribs or the 2mm steel pans with ribs. I think a reasonable test is put a floor jack under the center of it and see if you can jack up the car.


You owe me a new pan....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe this? 

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/vw-skid-plate-kit-genuine-audi-vw-kit


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

*Skid plate*

Has anyone installed a skid plate or modified the one for the alltrack to fit on their Tiggy? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Then there is this one which is exclusive for the TIguan and fits perfectly

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046687899.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.e7694c4ddI6gZu


Is about 1/4 inch thick and very strong Goes back as far as crossmember and so protects complete engine and fransmission


----------



## dgp71 (Dec 14, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> Has anyone installed a skid plate or modified the one for the alltrack to fit on their Tiggy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I would also be interested to know this. I have an MQB Tiguan Allspace, the longer version in Australia. Just trying to figure out what my options are for a proper engine guard.


----------



## mcgowan (Dec 19, 2019)

Depending how strong you need the plate to be (off-road vs soft-road), the Alltrack skid plate looks promising. Don’t know for sure, but being MQB, there’s a good chance it will fit. 

Found this the other night from Humble Mechanic.

https://youtu.be/zVOtgbZ3Q6g

The Alltrack plate is fairly reinforced and has the two front supports that mount to the frame rails giving it more support. Kit in the video is here:

https://www.shopdap.com/alltrack-skid-plate-retrofit-kit.html

Looking for something myself, so curious what else people find!


----------



## dgp71 (Dec 14, 2019)

mcgowan said:


> Depending how strong you need the plate to be (off-road vs soft-road), the Alltrack skid plate looks promising. Don’t know for sure, but being MQB, there’s a good chance it will fit.
> 
> Found this the other night from Humble Mechanic.
> 
> ...


Here is another option that a guy in Australia used on his Tiguan. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046687899.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dOMXC8p

Looks promising, we know it fits and is a lot cheaper. I would still probably buy the Alltrack one though, given it is genuine, and seeing the abuse it copped being tested by the humble mechanic. I like the idea of the front rail supports too.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

mcgowan said:


> Depending how strong you need the plate to be (off-road vs soft-road), the Alltrack skid plate looks promising. Don’t know for sure, but being MQB, there’s a good chance it will fit.
> 
> Found this the other night from Humble Mechanic.
> 
> ...


 While those demonstrations are amusing, the skid plate flexes only a short distance until it hits the ground and is then supported by the ground so that tells us little. Do the same tests with the skid plate one foot off the ground and only supported how/where it would be when installed on the vehicle. Quite different results I'd bet, especially when driven over. Not that it is or isn't a good product, just that the demonstrations have little value predicting how well it will protect our oil pans.

I've been watching this thread and would have made a skid plate myself, but am concerned about air flow and engine compartment heat. If VW makes a skid plate then it would be safe to assume airflow management has been factored in, like the VW skidplate for a different model that has an opening for airflow to the transmission. In the mean time I purchased a metal oil pan to have on hand just in case the wife hits a fenderberg and takes out the plastic pan. I'd prefer a skid plate too, but only if it will not cause problems in the the worst case scenarios, like stuck in stop and go traffic in the summertime.


----------



## mcgowan (Dec 19, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> While those demonstrations are amusing, the skid plate flexes only a short distance until it hits the ground and is then supported by the ground so that tells us little. Do the same tests with the skid plate one foot off the ground and only supported how/where it would be when installed on the vehicle. Quite different results I'd bet, especially when driven over. Not that it is or isn't a good product, just that the demonstrations have little value predicting how well it will protect our oil pans.


Agreed on the tests being a bit hokey. Shared it mainly because it shows that the Alltrack plate fits and how it’s installed. However, even with the flex it would still protect the plastic oil pan from any potential punctures and other objects getting spit up to the engine bay (driving gravel/rough roads say), since it’s a reinforced plate. Maybe less so if you high center or slide over a large rock/object; an aluminum or steel plate would be better there. 

It does cover the whole bottom of the engine and streamlines that area though, so it reduces the chance of anything catching the oil pan. I’d say it’s a pretty good option unless you need something more off-road specific. I’d also guess engine bay heat should be ok since it’s a factory option on the Alltrack.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes, the video is for the Golf R -- but the focus is on the Alltrack bellypan and MQB - and I'm thinking it's an optimistic approach for the Tiggy until corrected.

(Interesting channel too, btw).


----------



## 2008135i (Sep 22, 2019)

Any update on this? Wondering if skid plate for alltrack will fit the Tiguan or does anyone know of US based companys that sell skids for the tiguan?


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

dgp71 said:


> Here is another option that a guy in Australia used on his Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Looks promising, we know it fits and is a lot cheaper. I would still probably buy the Alltrack one though, given it is genuine, and seeing the abuse it copped being tested by the humble mechanic. I like the idea of the front rail supports too.



That is me and the one they sent is slightly different and I had to enlarge the holes and put an extra two on the side that didnt have them I has worked fine but I put 15mm spacers along the back to allow the air to exit better

I also adapted a pair of rear mudflaps for my Rline which I will reply in the correct forum


----------



## toastyjosh (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking at this guy for my 2021







ECS News - New ECS Tiguan MQB Street Shield Skid Plate







www.ecstuning.com


----------



## toastyjosh (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok well I pulled the trigger on the skid plate! I have not seen on on a tig yet so well shall see. The instruction look pretty easy. I have on on my golf and It has saved my bacon a few times.



http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/PDF_6460_VW_Tiguan_MQB_Street_Shield_Skid_Plate_Installation.pdf


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

toastyjosh said:


> Ok well I pulled the trigger on the skid plate! I have not seen on on a tig yet so well shall see. The instruction look pretty easy. I have on on my golf and It has saved my bacon a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/PDF_6460_VW_Tiguan_MQB_Street_Shield_Skid_Plate_Installation.pdf


I was just looking at this, did you manage to install it? How does it look? How's the weight?


----------



## toastyjosh (Mar 3, 2007)

Dizzlez said:


> I was just looking at this, did you manage to install it? How does it look? How's the weight?


No not yet still waiting on it in the mail.


----------



## toastyjosh (Mar 3, 2007)

Got the plate and installed it, super easy install.


http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/PDF_6460_VW_Tiguan_MQB_Street_Shield_Skid_Plate_Installation.pdf


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Looks good! 

Any opinions on it? Like are the mounting points sturdy? Will it take a hit from a good sized fenderderg (ice ball) and still protect the oil pan?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Well that's a great protector, BUT the mounting points are all just to the factory plastic trim pieces


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well that's a great protector, BUT the mounting points are all just to the factory plastic trim pieces


It's fully supported by the radiator support in the front and being bolted to the subframe at the rear. The speed screws on the side are just to locate the fender liners, it doesn't rely on those fasteners for anything else.

Has it been confirmed yet whether the Alltrack piece fits the Tiguan? I'm trying to avoid giving ECS any more money, but if that's the only option I may not have a choice.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

TimS78 said:


> It's fully supported by the radiator support in the front and being bolted to the subframe at the rear. The speed screws on the side are just to locate the fender liners, it doesn't rely on those fasteners for anything else.
> 
> Has it been confirmed yet whether the Alltrack piece fits the Tiguan? I'm trying to avoid giving ECS any more money, but if that's the only option I may not have a choice.


The Alltrack plate does fit the Tiguan, I test fit mine a few weeks back. 

Part numbers required for the R are the same ones needed for the Tiguan.


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

OK, so I bought an Alltrack skid plate kit, and it does _not_ fit the 2020 Tiguan - the lower radiator support doesn't accept the tabs on the skid plate, and two of the screw holes on the passenger side don't line up when it's in place.

The frame rails do have the provision for the front mounting brackets and the rear bolt holes line up on the subframe, so it looks like I can get it to bolt up, but I'm going to have to either cut the tabs on the front of the skid plate or get a lower radiator support that accepts them in order to make this work. I may just sell the kit and get the ECS plate anyway.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a photo of mine, the tabs did not reach the support however I had no issues bolting it all up.


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe it's VIN-dependent, because mine doesn't look like that. The tabs reach into the radiator support fine, there's just nowhere for them to engage, and 2 of the 4 holes on the right side fender liner don't line up. I'll take a few pictures when I get back under it


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

toastyjosh said:


> Got the plate and installed it, super easy install.
> 
> 
> http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/PDF_6460_VW_Tiguan_MQB_Street_Shield_Skid_Plate_Installation.pdf
> ...


 Does it cut the ground clearance any or is it up tight to the bottom?


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

Can anyone with the ECS aluminum skid plate comment on any noise increase?


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the ECS plate on my Golf R and it didn't make a difference with noise. I doubt it would be any different on the Tig.


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

Ooh I like that ECS unit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toastyjosh (Mar 3, 2007)

PZ said:


> Does it cut the ground clearance any or is it up tight to the bottom?





Krautwagen said:


> Can anyone with the ECS aluminum skid plate comment on any noise increase?


I did not notice any loss of ground clearance, and there is no noise increase, at least not that I can tell. Over all I am very happy with the ECS plate.


----------



## TopCityBMW (Dec 16, 2020)

toastyjosh said:


> I did not notice any loss of ground clearance, and there is no noise increase, at least not that I can tell. Over all I am very happy with the ECS plate.


How has it held up thus far? Any issues with it fastening to the remaining plastic splash guards?


----------



## xpwj (Aug 3, 2016)

TopCityBMW said:


> How has it held up thus far? Any issues with it fastening to the remaining plastic splash guards?


Had the ECS skid plate for about 10 months now and did not have any issue with noise. This past Christmas had significant of snow / ice build up over the course of a week or so, did not have any clearance issue even driving over large pile of snow that got shoved to the side; though my 2021 tiguan is stock and not lowered. Very happy with the ECS skid plate.


----------

